# Noob(Padawan) looking for first RTA.



## VapeJedi (3/10/14)

Hi guys I need advice on the "best" RTA to get for my first rebuildable. My current hardware (lightsaber) is a SVD with nautilus mini. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andre (3/10/14)

The most popular rebuildable tank atomizer and the favourite worldwide is without a doubt the Kayfun/Russian.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Riaz (3/10/14)

hi @VapeJedi 

the options available are endless

the first rebuildable i bought was a russian 91% and i love it

ive been using it exclusively for a good few months without needing a different tank.

no leaks, no mess, just pure vaping bliss

have a look see around here and take it from there

hope this helps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

kayfun was my first RTA and it was an awesome choice.
its nice and simple to builf and refill and cost effective too.
its a good buy


----------



## KieranD (3/10/14)

Cannot go wrong with a Kayfun/Russian 
They are not too complex and they work like the bomb!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/10/14)

This little gem might swing your decision quickly if you have not seen it yet : All Grown Up

You cannot go wrong with a decent quality Kayfun / Russian style RBA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (3/10/14)

You so should try all options out on the holodeck.




/ runs and hides from wrong movie fan boy 

Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeJedi (3/10/14)

Thanx guys. I'll go have a look. And I am guessing the kayfun/Russians will work on my SVD?


----------



## VapeJedi (3/10/14)

That just crack2483 me up


----------



## Riaz (3/10/14)

VapeJedi said:


> Thanx guys. I'll go have a look. And I am guessing the kayfun/Russians will work on my SVD?


it will rock the SVD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

Riaz said:


> it will rock the SVD



had my kayfun on a svd as well. very well suited combo!


----------



## Ricgt (3/10/14)

The HC Atomiser by Hcigar has been nothing but a winner for me considering the price and performance. Awesome build quality, no mess no fuss just a dam good vape.


----------



## WHeunis (3/10/14)

Kayfun/Russian recommended, as most will.

There simply is no equal...


----------



## VapeJedi (3/10/14)

The Russian 91 looks like a winner. Now the only problem is finding a reasonably prices one.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

VapeJedi said:


> The Russian 91 looks like a winner. Now the only problem is finding a reasonably prices one.



The best deal ever is the Original Russian 91% in the classifieds! At R700 it's a steal!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/clearance-sale.5733/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeJedi (3/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The best deal ever is the Original Russian 91% in the classifieds! At R700 it's a steal!
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/clearance-sale.5733/


Looks like I was a bit slow on pulling the trigger on that one


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

VapeJedi said:


> Looks like I was a bit slow on pulling the trigger on that one



Bummer... that was a win of note!


----------



## rogue zombie (3/10/14)

Will a Kayfun bring more joy than a Nautilus Mini on a MVP?

Does anyone know?

I can't retire my Nauti, love it too much, but I wouldn't mind running another tank, where I could build coils.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Will a Kayfun bring more joy than a Nautilus Mini on a MVP?
> 
> Does anyone know?
> 
> I can't retire my Nauti, love it too much, but I wouldn't mind running another tank, where I could build coils.



Yes it will... *IF *you get a decent one that doesn't leak or an original.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it will... *IF *you get a decent one that doesn't leak or an original.



I was thinking that Heatvape one. I am under the impression that Heatvape make decent products


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I was thinking that Heatvape one. I am under the impression that Heatvape make decent products



From what I hear it's one of the better ones but I haven't tested it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (3/10/14)

The Yeashmo clone kayfun is also a very good 1... loved my kayfun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeJedi (3/10/14)

How is the HCigar kayfun lite plus v2?


----------



## rogue zombie (3/10/14)

VapeJedi said:


> How is the HCigar kayfun lite plus v2?



I wouldn't have experience, but as far as I have seen HCigar is a hugely popular brand. So it must be decent. I'd buy HCigar products quite comfortably.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

